# Amboyna Burl Bowl



## SeanPEvans (Sep 19, 2019)

Amboyna burl bowl; turned and carved. 6.5” wide

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 11 | Creative 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 19, 2019)

This is why I look forward to your posts,my god that is out of this world amazing. WOW!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 19, 2019)

Oh.
My.
Goodness.

Sean, that has to be the best one I've seen from you so far. Over the top man.....way over.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 19, 2019)

Way Cool- I complained elsewhere about all the sawdust he is making.... Damn chipmakers....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 19, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Way Cool- I complained elsewhere about all the sawdust he is making.... Damn chipmakers....



Your lathe is lonely Mike....

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 19, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Your lathe is lonely Mike....


what lathe


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 19, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> This is why I look forward to your posts,my god that is out of this world amazing. WOW!!


Thank you, I really can’t tell you how much I appreciate you saying that.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 19, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh.
> My.
> Goodness.
> 
> Sean, that has to be the best one I've seen from you so far. Over the top man.....way over.....


Thank you! I think this is my favorite piece yet, I’m really happy with how it turned out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 19, 2019)

Takes a while to drink this all in. Can you describe the carving process?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 19, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Way Cool- I complained elsewhere about all the sawdust he is making.... Damn chipmakers....


But Mike, it makes such pretty shavings!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 19, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Takes a while to drink this all in. Can you describe the carving process?


Thanks William. For this I used a couple different saburrtooth burrs, and cleaned that up with spiral carbide bits. Then lots of hand sanding...lots! I really like how it came out though.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 19, 2019)

Thanks Sean. This is a superb piece. Bill

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 19, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Thanks Sean. This is a superb piece. Bill


My pleasure. I found a couple photos before it was carved, you can see the peaks and valleys were dictated by the turning.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 20, 2019)

Immaculate! World class turning! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 20, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Immaculate! World class turning! Chuck


Thanks Chuck!


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 20, 2019)

Very unusual but also a great eye catcher. Very nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> My pleasure. I found a couple photos before it was carved, you can see the peaks and valleys were dictated by the turning.
> 
> View attachment 172139
> 
> View attachment 172140



Nice piece...but I need more pics of that beautiful black n white furry form.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2019)

https://woodbarter.com/threads/show-us-your-pets.741/


----------



## DKMD (Sep 20, 2019)

Gorgeous! The carving maximizes the surface area of that beautiful burl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 20, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Very unusual but also a great eye catcher. Very nice work.


Thank you, it’s different, for sure.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 20, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice piece...but I need more pics of that beautiful black n white furry form.....


Haha, thanks! He’s one of three huskies in the house...crazy dogs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 20, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Gorgeous! The carving maximizes the surface area of that beautiful burl!


Thank you! This was definitely a real collaboration with nature. Hard to beat Amboyna


----------



## Texasstate (Sep 20, 2019)

I would like to know how you take pics of that quality

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 20, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> I would like to know how you take pics of that quality


I use these for lights: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=email&A=details&Q=&sku=1133031&is=REG

And this for the backdrop: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/17747-REG/Flotone_GFT409_Graduated_Background_31x43.html

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Leroy Blue (Sep 20, 2019)

SMOKING HOT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 20, 2019)

Leroy Blue said:


> SMOKING HOT


Thanks Leroy!


----------



## Leroy Blue (Sep 20, 2019)

I would not use this bowl in food service way to nice! 
But.
Let’s say your throwing out the red carpet
trying to impress important dinner guests
and the Amboyna Burl Bowl goes on the table.
What would you serve in this bowl?
Your design with the center bowl and the dozen plus smaller bowls surrounding the center allows for many options of food choices. 
I’m thinking boiled deviled eggs in the small surrounding bowls but what will you serve in the center bowl?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 20, 2019)

Leroy Blue said:


> I would not use this bowl in food service way to nice!
> But.
> Let’s say your throwing out the red carpet
> trying to impress important dinner guests
> ...


This quite a bit smaller than you’re picturing, it’s only 6.5” across the whole piece. The bowl portion itself is probably half cup size.


----------



## Leroy Blue (Sep 20, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> This quite a bit smaller than you’re picturing, it’s only 6.5” across the whole piece. The bowl portion itself is probably half cup size.



It is Very Grand at 6.5 “ or 6.5’

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 20, 2019)

For some reason I keep hearing Waynes World "we're not worth, we're not worthy" as we bow down to this work of art.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 20, 2019)

Chris S. said:


> For some reason I keep hearing Waynes World "we're not worth, we're not worthy" as we bow down to this work of art.


Hahaha!  Thank you, that gave me a huge smile


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 23, 2019)

GORGEOUS! Yes, all caps for emphasis! My way of "putting the right emPHAsis on thge right sylLABles!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 23, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> GORGEOUS! Yes, all caps for emphasis! My way of "putting the right emPHAsis on thge right sylLABles!"


 Thank you Mike!


----------



## Tony (Sep 24, 2019)

Man, that is just spectacular!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 24, 2019)

Tony said:


> Man, that is just spectacular!!!!!!


Thank you Tony! I’m definitely really happy with how it turned out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

